# What pedals for this black metal tone?



## Floppystrings (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually it isn't just any black metal tone, its Burzum's Filosofem, THEE black metal tone. 

Apparently Varg used fuzz pedals into a stereo. I think it sounds amazing, it fits the music perfectly.

I am thinking of getting a Boss MT-2 and putting an EQ after it, and going into the effects return of my 5150 head, into a Randall 4x12. Removing the preamp from the signal completely.

I might also try a Boss DS-1 instead, the main focus is to get a hi-fi compressed buzzy distortion that sounds good with chords. Any other distortion pedals out there I should try? 



This is for recording and not my typical guitar tone btw. Just experimenting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd just pick up a cheap, good solid state head and run a distortion through it. Something with a lot of treble and mids, like a Metal Zone. It'll give you that "buzz" but still have some decent definition. 

For the head, look at some of the Crate Flexwave powered units as well as some of the old Ampeg stuff. Believe it or not you can find some of these heads for the cost of some pedals!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 13, 2011)

I always have thought the metal zone into the marshall mg series clean channel was an awsome tone if on a budget. I used that setup and a metal zone through a valvestate 100w head for many years.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I buy only used pedals so they are around $30.

I don't know if a Crate or Ampeg would have this much distortion. I just listened to some old Dying Fetus, and it is similar, but there is a lot more distortion and fuzz going on in the Burzum song.

The tone kind of reminds me of Nirvana "Heart Shaped Box" but after checking, there still isn't enough gain.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 13, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I always have thought the metal zone into the marshall mg series clean channel was an awsome tone if on a budget. I used that setup and a metal zone through a valvestate 100w head for many years.



But did it have the ability to sound this way? I know this much distortion isn't typical, and would probably sound horrible to most people.

But I love the wall of buzz.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 13, 2011)

With actives the metal zone is over the top fuzz. With passives you might wanna try the ds1 or a screamer type stacked onto the 5150 dirt. Some guys have stacked the metal zone boost style (gain down and volume up) with the 5150s but it might not come out of the mix so well.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 13, 2011)

The cheap option would be a Marshall 8100 with an overdrive in front of it. Result will likely be more like old school Immortal than Burzum but I think you'd like it.


----------



## BabUShka (Jul 13, 2011)

Boss MT-2 or HardWire Distortion would do the job just fine.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds like the ole metal zone would do the job


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 13, 2011)

Honestly the 5150, if boosted in the right way (of coarse this will vary from opinion and setup), will give you that same tone, only in a more ledgible way. Are you using active pickups? If not then you might require a overdrive or distortion boost. With an emg and a EQ pedal you'd nail it with some experimenting. Out of Boss 7-band, MXR 10, and MXR 6-band, the 6 sounds slightly less proccessed and just alittle better to my ears then the others. Use it as a big wide mid hump out front of the amp, and then adjust the amp accordingly. Don't cut nothing with the EQ if your using the 6-band.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jul 13, 2011)

The Boss HM-2 was very common in Black Metal recordings for a long time. You might want to search for one of those.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you have Guitar Rig? I have a pre-set for Mayhem that could easily be tweaked to this tone.


----------



## Curt (Jul 13, 2011)

Boss HM-2, everything maxed => cheapo amp with bass off, mids and treble at noon.

a friend of mine used to do this and swore it was the best tone he ever had. Then he got a peavey 6505 years later.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 13, 2011)

As mentioned above the HM-2 is pretty much the go to for buzzsaw death metal tone and I don't see why it couldn't get the job done here, but you're better off with a metal zone IMO.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 13, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> The Boss HM-2 was very common in Black Metal recordings for a long time.



Which recordings?


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 13, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> The Boss HM-2 was very common in Black Metal recordings for a long time. You might want to search for one of those.



Black Metal sounds is where the Taiwanese HM-2 shines.

Seems to go:

Japanese : Death Metal

Taiwanese : Black Metal


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 13, 2011)

just grab a few cheap fuzz pedals, and see if you can score an HM-2


----------



## MatthewK (Jul 13, 2011)

I think Varg uses Peavey a lot. His latest stuff is a 6505 and I think the old is some cheap little combo.


----------



## BabUShka (Jul 13, 2011)

I can get that kinda tone with this simple setting: Guitar > Metal Zone > Line In in my laptop.. 
But really, check out the HardWire Distortion.. I've owned both for years, and the HW Dist sounds like a modded MT2/Metal Zone with a tight/loose switch for ultratight sound to loose, fat stoner sound. Great pedal imo.


----------



## groph (Jul 13, 2011)

Please don't ban me.

But yeah, if you can find a BOSS HM-2 then you should be set for many classic tones like the low fi black metal sound, the super brutal chainsaw Swedish death metal sound, and a great hardcore/noise/grind tone.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 13, 2011)

FAB Metal pedal, they're like $17 brand new and they have that real buzzsaw quality to them.


----------



## Dvaienat (Jul 13, 2011)

How about just running fuzz pedals into a stereo like Varg did? 

I agree, it is a pretty great black metal tone. It fits the atmosphere of the music perfectly. My favourite Burzum album, too.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, I am researching them all.


----------

